# Parking Brake on 68 GTO help needed.



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello all,

I had a leaking wheel cylinder in the left rear wheel, so decided to replace shoes and all the rest as long as I had the drum off. Took lots of pictures to help me with re-assembly but....apparently failed to get any good shots of the parking brake assembly. I took the part off the cable, but now I am unsure how to put it back together, Seems all of the other springs will be relatively easy to figure out. Does anybody have a diagram or even pictures of how that parking brake part goes back in? I checked the service manual but no help there. Of course the right rear which is still intact is of now help as there is no parking brake mechanism there. Thanks very much for any help you can offer.

John


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hello*

hope this helps .... maybe

its all I have without going out to the shop for repair manual pics


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> hope this helps .... maybe
> 
> its all I have without going out to the shop for repair manual pics


Hey Thanks for the assist, those pics you offered were just enough to get me back on track an all is well now! Thanks again.

John


----------

